# ( Commande Apple TV 2010 ) Status etc ...



## CleMz95 (5 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous !

Je vous propose d'ouvrir un fil concernant l'avancement des commandes de vos futur Apple TV ! 

Ceux qui ont donc commandé n'hésitez par à nous en faire part :

Date de la commande etc ... 

Pour ma part, commandé le 1er Septembre après la Keynote


----------



## dupontrodo (6 Septembre 2010)

Salut !
Pour ma part je compte bien acheter ce petit boitier, mais savez-vous s'il est possible d'en reserver un dans un Apple Store à Paris ?
Je préfère éviter les commandes sur l'Apple Store car pour les livraisons c'est galère.


----------



## Onra (6 Septembre 2010)

Pour le moment la livraison est indiquée courant septembre...

Wait & see


----------



## stéphane33 (7 Septembre 2010)

j ai aussi commandé l'Apple TV


----------



## CleMz95 (12 Septembre 2010)

Je viens de voir que le délais était passé à : 2 à 4 Semaines, sur le Store, en revanche rien de nouveau sur ma commande !

Ca ne devrait pas tarder je pense !


----------



## vhk (13 Septembre 2010)

CleMz95 a dit:


> Je viens de voir que le délais était passé à : 2 à 4 Semaines, sur le Store, en revanche rien de nouveau sur ma commande !
> 
> Ca ne devrait pas tarder je pense !



Je viens de recevoir: 


Expédition (départ du dépôt) : 11 Oct, 2010. 
Délai estimé de livraison: 13 Oct, 2010.


Commander le soir de la keynote


----------



## Kornmuse (14 Septembre 2010)

J'ai le même délais donc wait and see 

GreG


----------



## sausalito (27 Septembre 2010)

Depuis ce matin ma commande n'est plus annulable!! donc l'expédition est imminente...

D'ailleurs, vous savez combien de temps s'écoule entre le moment où la commande n'est plus annulable et quand ca part?


----------



## alex.robert (27 Septembre 2010)

Commande effectuée le 06 Septembre.

Statut : " Pas encore expédiée "

mais par contre elle est n'est plus annulable comme celle de sausalito.

Wait & See.

.....


----------



## trust no 1 (27 Septembre 2010)

Pour moi, commande passée le 7 septembre et j'ai reçu le mail d'expédition (réception le ou avant le 8 octobre) il y a 2 heures.


----------



## sausalito (27 Septembre 2010)

Le 8 octobre?? houla c'est long la livraison!


----------



## trust no 1 (27 Septembre 2010)

c'est la date maxi, généralement je reçois avant, sur le site y'a marqué "en cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale", je vous tiens au jus.


----------



## la fraise (27 Septembre 2010)

store en rade, je me suis décidé ce soir et bien comme par hasard ça plante... quelqu'un à essayé ?! 
:hein:


----------



## sausalito (28 Septembre 2010)

Ayé c'est parti! avec réception le, ou avant, 4 octobre


----------



## trust no 1 (28 Septembre 2010)

Et tu l'a commandé quand toi sausalito ?


----------



## Onra (28 Septembre 2010)

Idem, commande expédiée. Livraison le ou avant le 08.10.2010


----------



## sausalito (28 Septembre 2010)

J'ai passé commande le 7/09


----------



## neo2909 (29 Septembre 2010)

Salut
est-ce que vous avez votre numero de suivi ? car moi j'ai bien reçu un mail d'Apple me disant que l'envoie avait été effectué mais par contre quand je vais dans le suivi : En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de lexpédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur


----------



## trust no 1 (29 Septembre 2010)

Pareil pour moi


----------



## sausalito (29 Septembre 2010)

Astuce : dans le suivi apple on trouve le numéro de suivi transporteur.
Ensuite il suffit d'aller sur le site (TNT pour moi) et de taper le numéro, le suivi est alors trés détaillé (chine, puis hong kong...(oui je sais c'est toujours la chine))


----------



## sausalito (3 Octobre 2010)

Pppff ils pourraient bosser les WE aussi quand même!!!

01 Oct 2010 	18:52:47 	Garonor Road Hub 	Shipment In Transit. 
01 Oct 2010 	14:04:39 	Garonor Road Hub 	Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
30 Sep 2010 	22:24:51 	Arnhem Hub 	Shipment In Transit. 
30 Sep 2010 	22:23:30 	Arnhem Hub 	Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
30 Sep 2010 	20:08:22 	DC6 	Shipment In Transit. 
30 Sep 2010 	09:00:36 	Hong Kong 	Shipment In Transit. 
30 Sep 2010 	08:23:03 	Hong Kong 	Shipment In Transit. 
29 Sep 2010 	04:25:23 	Hong Kong 	Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
29 Sep 2010 	02:13:00 	SZ1 	Shipment In Transit. 
29 Sep 2010 	02:05:52 	SZ1 	Shipment In Transit. 
28 Sep 2010 	21:28:30 	SZ1 	Shipment Collected From Sender.


----------



## vhk (3 Octobre 2010)

sausalito a dit:


> Pppff ils pourraient bosser les WE aussi quand même!!!
> 
> 01 Oct 2010 	18:52:47 	Garonor Road Hub 	Shipment In Transit.
> 01 Oct 2010 	14:04:39 	Garonor Road Hub 	Shipment Received At Transit Point.
> ...



Bien c'est donc à Aulnay! tu l'auras demain


----------



## sausalito (3 Octobre 2010)

Non je suis à Lyon, donc après demain surement


----------



## Sheikah_34 (4 Octobre 2010)

Sur l'apple store en ligne il m'est indiqué "livraison prévue pour le 5 octobre" donc si tout se passe bien j'ai mon joujou demain matin .... vivement 17h que je finisse le taf ... histoire que je m'y attèle et que je découvre l'objet en vrai !!

Quelqu'un l'a déjà reçu ou pas???


----------



## sausalito (4 Octobre 2010)

Oui ayé reçue ce matin (avec un jour d'avance puisque c'était aussi prévu le 5/10)

Sheika : où es ton colis sur le suivi en ligne TNT?


----------



## Sheikah_34 (4 Octobre 2010)

Ben en fait je ne sais pas trop ... C'est juste marqué colis en transit expédition dans les temps. Le colis sera livré a la date prévue... 

Sinon comment tu le trouves ton joujou???


----------



## sausalito (4 Octobre 2010)

Quel est ton numéro de suivi TNT? tu le trouves sur la page de suivi en ligne Apple Store, en bas à gauche :
Numéro de suivi du transporteur
24387XXXX
Transporteur assigné
TNT

Sinon pour l'Apple TV, on se dit en l'ouvrant que c'est un bel objet! (comme toujours chez Apple), et vraiment petit!
Une fois mis en place, l'interface est très belle, et la qualité des vidéos HD est parfaite (même si c'est en streaming).
La connexion avec son propre iTunes pour les musiques et vidéo de son mac se fait sans problème et c'est très rapide.

A titre d'exemple : j'avais une vidéo divx HD que j'ai encodé pour l'iphone/ipad en H264 haute qualité (1,67 Go pour 90 min). Eh bien en lisant sur un grand écran via l'Apple TV la qualité est vraiment HD.


----------



## Sheikah_34 (4 Octobre 2010)

Oki donc j'ai bien fait d'encoder mes vidéos....

Pour Info tu utilise quel programme pour l'encodage??? Moi handbrake et je choisi option appletv .... Du coup ça me sort des films de 2h pour du 3go....mais le fichier d'origine est en 7,5 go .... Format bluray en gros.

Bon maintenant vivement la livraison....que je teste tout ça. !!!


----------



## sausalito (5 Octobre 2010)

Moi je passe par iSkysoft iphone vidéo converter qui est trés simple, et qui était proposé gratuitement pendant une période.
Avant je passait pas Handbrake aussi.


----------



## trust no 1 (5 Octobre 2010)

Salut a tous, je viens de recevoir la mienne mais j'ai un petit problème : quand j'utilise la télécommande fourni, lorsque j'appuie sur "menu", ça m'ouvre le menu de l'apple tv, mais aussi front row sur l'imac et le macbook pro ! On peut pas se servir de cette télécommande que pour l'apple tv ?


----------



## sausalito (5 Octobre 2010)

Apparement tu peux "déjumeler" la télécommande avec les appareils en trop


----------



## trust no 1 (5 Octobre 2010)

c'est ce que j'ai fais mais c'est pareil, a chaque fois que j appuie sur menu pour revenir en arrière sur l'apple tv, bein ça m'ouvre/ferme/ouvre front row partout, c'est lourd.


----------



## Sheikah_34 (5 Octobre 2010)

Ça y est j'ai reçu la mienne aussi aujourd'hui. Branchement direct sur tv, le parametrrage se fait très rapidement pour iTunes et pour le partage de connexion avec son ordi!!!!

Les vidéos de son Mac sont lues rapidement et sans bug ou ralentissements, LE TOP quoi. niveau film il y a le choix...mais avec beaucoup de vieux films quand même...

Pas de série pour le moment....???? 

A noter que pour le coup, vous avez intérêt à mettre toutes vos données multimédia sur iTunes sinon votre appletv n'aura pas beaucoup de contenu diffuser.


----------



## Holy Diver (10 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

y en a-t-il parmi vous qui ont commandé l'ATV2 sur l'Apple Store et dont l'expédition se faisait par Syncreon ? Combien de jours se sont écoulés entre l'expédition et la réception ?

La mienne a été expédiée le 6/10 via Syncreon Netherlands BV Post: j'ai bien un numéro de suivi, mais il n'est pas reconnu sur le site de tracking Syncreon ...

Le suivi Apple m'annonce une livraison pour le 19 ... Ca me parait long; qu'en pensez-vous ?

Cdt,

H_D


----------



## Sheikah_34 (10 Octobre 2010)

sausalito a dit:


> Moi je passe par iSkysoft iphone vidéo converter qui est trés simple, et qui était proposé gratuitement pendant une période.
> Avant je passait pas Handbrake aussi.



Juste pour Info tu mets quoi comme paramètres??? Perso j'utilise handbrake qui est très très pratique et me donne des rendus de très très bonne qualité. J'ai quelques bugs avec certains films qui font planter handbrake... J'ai donc vaillamment essayer iskysoft mais le rendu rame, pixelise... En gros c'est tout dégueu sur ma tv ....

HELP HELP HELP


----------



## sausalito (10 Octobre 2010)

Bah je met le profil iphone4, et une qualité 2000 ou 2500
pour du full HD faut surement mettre une taille d'image supérieure


----------



## Laurent Fignon (10 Octobre 2010)

[HS]
Handbrake :
Profil "AppleTV" modifié comme suit par mes soins :
Average bitrate = 2500
2-pass encoding
Turbo first pass
Framerate = 23,976ips (après avoir vérifié avec VLC que le fichier original soit bien en 23,976ips, sinon tu choisis le framerate qui colle avec ta vidéo initiale)
Picture setting : 1280x720
Audio : 
     Track 1 :
               AAC (Core audio) / Stereo / 48khz / 160kbps
     Track 2 :
               AC3 Passthru
(Je m'arrange toujours pour que le fichier à partir duquel j'encode dispose d'une piste AC3, au pire en convertissant au préalable la piste DTS en AC3)

NB :
Si tu veux que ton m4v HD soit le plus compatible possible avec les autres produits apple, tu essayes de tenir compte des limitation de l'appleTV 1 en terme de résolution/ips...

[/HS]






Laurent F


----------

